# Age and weight??



## Danjh (Apr 5, 2014)

Just wondering what the age and weight of your pups are? My girl is 3.5 months and just over 10kg.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju is 9 months and 60 pounds which is...27kg. Your pup is the exact weight mine was when he was 4 months!


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jericho is 13 months and just about 60 pounds.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Max is 10 days shy of being 10 months and he's 44.5kg!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danjh (Apr 5, 2014)

tottie86 said:


> Max is 10 days shy of being 10 months and he's 44.5kg!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my god you must have a really big heavy dog lol.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

not a puppy per say.. lol.. but Titan is 4 yrs and about 85 lbs.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Samson is 18 weeks and 49 lbs


----------



## ColleenB (Oct 21, 2013)

At 4 months old Scout was right around 40lbs


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

A week away from 6 months and were around 58


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

My pup is 18 weeks and 46 pounds.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

My pup's DOB is 09-01-2013 and weighs 75 lbs.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Apsel is 5months and a week and weighs 29.5kg


----------



## Paulinha (Mar 5, 2014)

Klaus is 5.5 months and 32 Kg (71lbs). He will be a big boy.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

Stormie is 5 months as of yesterday, and will be 22 weeks on Saturday. She weighs 42 pounds, which is 19 kg.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

13 months , about 78 #s


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My boy is 25 # ((11.3kg)) and is 2 1/2 months old.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

My baby girl was 5 months on 4/10 and weighed 44.6 lbs (20.2 kgs).


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

He's 10 months and 78 pounds.


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

10 months and 97lbs.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

9 months and 75 pounds


----------



## AJmom (Mar 29, 2013)

16 weeks old and 34.5 lbs.


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

14 weeks exactly and 30.2 pounds.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Fawn is 20 weeks and 40 lbs


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Leena is 13 months and weighs 65 pounds


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

15 months and weighed 97 lbs at check up 3 days ago. I dont know where he puts it as hes on the thinner side.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Just had 3yo Harry weighed and am pleased to say he is 40.3kg (88.6pounds) - which is brilliant for a dog with EPI

My 5yo GSD bitch is about 31kg (68)


----------

